# Afghan Locals, Taliban Drive Islamic State From Tora Bora Region



## Disir (Jun 10, 2017)

WASHINGTON - Local residents joined forces with Afghan Taliban militants to repel an Islamic State attack in a remote district in eastern Afghanistan, where Osama bin Laden once took refuge, according to local tribesmen.

Late Friday, after about three days of fierce fighting in the mountains, IS fighters reportedly retreated to scattered villages after suffering dozens of casualties.

The battles began Tuesday when IS fighters attacked Taliban positions in the Tora Bora mountains in the Pachiragam district of eastern Nangarhar province that borders Pakistan. Locals, who see IS militants as a threat to their region, came to the aid of the Taliban with militias to push out IS.

*Taliban gains control*

Tora Bora, known for its complex set of mountain caves, was the site of a U.S. military offensive in December 2001, where al-Qaida's leader, Osama bin Laden, was reportedly hiding before he managed to cross into neighboring Pakistan. The Taliban has gained control of much of Tora Bora in recent years as it gains ground in rural areas against Afghan troops, which have largely retreated.

Lacking an Afghan government military presence in the area, locals have taken up arms to fight IS to defend their lands, Nangarhar government spokesman Attaullah Khogyani told VOA.The fighting displaced about 500 families, he added.
Afghan Locals Taliban Drive Islamic State From Tora Bora Region

And that is why there is no end.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2017)

It is not clear to me where the Interests of ISIS  DIVERGE   from the interests  of Taliban.  
AL QAIDA and Taliban used to be allies


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 10, 2017)

Still a hopeless mess.  15 years into it.  Truck bomb goes off in large city recently killing 90, wounding 400.  Nothing is better.  Let them kill as they wish. Get out.  Tora Bora should have been MOAB in 2003.  Even better, tactical nukes.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jun 10, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Still a hopeless mess.  15 years into it.  Truck bomb goes off in large city recently killing 90, wounding 400.  Nothing is better.  Let them kill as they wish. Get out.  Tora Tora should have been MOAB in 2003.  Even better, tactical nukes.


But Scrub wasn't all that concerned, so he let The Big Unit just walk out unmolested....


Damn was he a fucking idiot.


Did anyone here vote for him?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Still a hopeless mess.  15 years into it.  Truck bomb goes off in large city recently killing 90, wounding 400.  Nothing is better.  Let them kill as they wish. Get out.  Tora Tora should have been MOAB in 2003.  Even better, tactical nukes.



ToraTora?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2017)

oh sorry-----I see-----TORA BORA


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2017)

90 people with one car bomb?     sheeeesh


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 10, 2017)

Huge truck bomb kills 90 in Kabul


----------



## Disir (Jun 10, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Huge truck bomb kills 90 in Kabul


And then the funeral attack. 

And then: 
Haqqani network suicide bomber arrested before attacking Kabul city - Khaama Press (KP) | Afghan News Agency

There was another one that was stopped recently.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2017)

I cannot grasp what is going on between the various FACTIONS --------as far as I know----it
is almost entirely sunni muslim with a small Shiite minority-------lots of different ethnic
groups-------BUT WHAT ARE THEY KILLING each other for?  --------is there something there
that someone wants from the other poor guy in a tent on the  hill?      The hindus and Buddhists and
Christians are all gone--------lots of nice real estate but they do not seem to be seeking to fight
over this or that frozen hill


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 10, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> Tora Bora should have been MOAB in 2003.  Even better, tactical nukes.


*Cowboy Georgie and the Oil Rustlers*

Then how could DubDud have gotten re-elected?  Our oligarchs need to draw out these wars as long as possible.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 10, 2017)

Speak of the Devil..........deeply sighing.  Get out of that hell hole.  Get out of ALL ME hell-holes!  WTH? They won't let them fight and annihilate all of any enemy. So.....why?  Get out.

"Three American service members were killed and another wounded Saturday when an Afghan soldier opened fire on them in the country's eastern Nangarhar province, U.S. officials said."  June 10 2017 

Afghan soldier fatally shoots three U.S. soldiers; 1 injured


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 11, 2017)

Bump.  The above event deserves USMB members to read it.  Same old crap.  The Enemy within is still allowed to roam free and shoot USA Soldiers.  ENOUGH!  

Someone should do a thread...oh I suppose this is the thread?  Soldiers are very valuable.  Why in earth would you pack armed muslim enemy bastards into the same base?


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 11, 2017)

The Afghanis are trying to drive the USA out too.

We should take their hints and leave.


----------

